# Recuo de Glaciares nos Himalaias



## Ecotretas (11 Nov 2009 às 22:37)

Uma das supostas consequências do Aquecimento Global será o derreter dos glaciares. Na Ásia, se derretessem os glaciares, a Índia arriscava-se a ficar sem água potável. Mas um estudo suportado pelo Ministério do Ambiente da Índia, afirma sem rodeios que não existe evidência que o Aquecimento Global tenha causado uma diminuição anormal dos glaciares dos Himalaias. Vijay Kumar Raina, o geólogo responsável pelo relatório, admite que alguns glaciares estão a recuar, mas que não é nada de extraordinário, e que não há nada que possa sugerir que desapareçam...

O Ministro do Ambiente Indiano, Jairam Ramesh, referiu a sua preocupação em reforçar o conhecimento indiano dos Himalaias, reforçado pelo conhecimento dos dados locais, alguns apenas divulgados agora. O relatório governamental olhou para 150 anos de informação sobre 25 glaciares importantes, no estudo mais compreensivo na região. A análise do documento, disponível no primeiro link abaixo, revela realmente uma profundidade assinalável!

Mas quem não gostou foi Rajendra Pachauri, o tretas mor do IPCC. Para ele, o IPCC é que sabe, e têm uma ideia clara do que está a acontecer. Não percebe porque é que o ministro suporta este estudo. E não percebe porque é que produz uma declaração tão arrogante! Queixa-se que o relatório não foi peer-reviewed, e que apresenta poucas citações científicas, como se isso fosse minimamente importante: para ele é mais importante que os artigos citem as confirmadas mentiras, de Mann, Briffa, et al.

Na minha opinião, quem tiver oportunidade de ler o relatório, não terá dúvidas sobre quem tem razão!

Ecotretas
http://ecotretas.blogspot.com/2009/11/bomba-nos-himalaias.html


----------



## Gerofil (12 Nov 2009 às 02:13)

Sobre este tema sugiro a leitura do seguinte artigo:

http://www.climatechallengeindia.org/A-retreat-that-s-on-from-285-years-The-Himalayas


----------



## Ecotretas (14 Nov 2009 às 17:01)

O avanco e recuo dos glaciares está bem documentado na história recente... 

Nos Alpes, em Fiesch e Fieschertal, as populações prometeram, em 1678 a Deus, levarem uma vida virtuosa, em troca de serem poupados do avanço do Aletsch, o maior glaciar dos Alpes. A prece foi enviada ao Papa, e desde 1862 efectuam uma procissão de cinco horas, a 31 de Julho.

Antes disso, foram vários os períodos de Aquecimento prolongado, que causaram um recuo, nomeadamente nos Alpes, maior do que o de hoje...

Ecotretas
http://ecotretas.blogspot.com/2009/11/ainda-os-glaciares.html


----------

